

Ask YC: GeekSplash, a place for geeks that just jumped ship... thoughts? - tleite

I'm thinking about using my domain geeksplash.com for geeks that recently left a company and are looking for a new opportunity. I was curious to see what you guys think and if anybody is interested in helping me getting this started. Thanks!
======
boop
I like the name.. what about geekjump geekjumpship, or geekoverboard or
geekoverbord :-)

~~~
tleite
Thanks... geekjump is not bad, if it's available... I like geeksplash because
of the "jumped ship" conotation.

